# 300



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

Anybody planning on seeing this movie? It opens this weekend.

Looks like a cross between Gladiator and Sin City. Just hope it can live up to the ealy hype raying: 

http://300themovie.warnerbros.com/


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'll probably catch it on DVD... looks somewhat interesting.

I moved this to the Movies forum (not sure if you realized you had it in Off Topic Chat Box)... :scratch:


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

Well, did anybody make it out for opening night?

I already have receiver mixed reviews from people that went last night. A couple people loved it and a couple said to wait for the DVD.

I'll end up going to the theater since I have a great Rave cinema not far.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

good movie dave! don't wait for the DVD.

remember all the battle scenes (blood and gore) missing from Gladiator, Braveheart, Kingdom of Heaven, etc.? they're all in there.

barely any sin city there.


----------



## Darren (Apr 20, 2006)

I have my eye on this one too. I'll wait on the DVD... the experience is always better at home


----------



## Magyar (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes it is bloody and fast paced too, but it lacks human drama of the Braveheart, which is far more then just bloody fight scenes in slow mo.It was filmed like "Sky Capatain" with minimal props and maximum CGI. This wouldn't be a problem by itself, however it was more of a fantasy film then something one identify with on a realistic level. Of course this was an adaptation from Frank Miller, and not from the history books, which explains the look of the film. It is certainly an eye candy, but it falls short in some important ways. YMMV.


----------



## majorloser (May 25, 2006)

Went to see it over the weekend.

All I can say is.................*WOW  *


If you have a good theater around it's worth the trip.
If you don't have a good theater nearby *MOVE!*


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a good theater at home! :bigsmile:


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

Movie is okay. Not worth a trip to the theater. I agree with everyone that movies are better at home.


----------



## bigguy (Feb 26, 2007)

I aggree with ACGREEN. 

It was all CGI and VERY LITTLE acting. In fact, I think there was no acting at all as evidenced by the 20 page script. The fight scenes were tremendous fun and there was some "new" action in there but hardly worth seeing until you can experience it at home on a wonderful sound system. This will be a terrific movie to see on HD or Blue-Ray. They should have included a story for this... It would have been a fabulous winner.. instead they made an eye feast with no substance.... I was bummed.

Thanks
Dan
:no:


----------



## Sir Terrence (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow, I thought 300 was amazing. The acting IMO was believeable. The story was well paced, as yes the movie was CG'ed to death, but if you didn't know this, you wouldn't be conscious of it. 

Can't wait to see it on either blu-ray or HD DVD


----------

